# Fluval spec V stock light



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

Does anyone know the specs for the stock lights?

And I'm wondering how long you guys keeps yours on per day?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a Spec III and I use an 8 hour photoperiod. Any more than that and I grow algae without CO2. I installed some 12K Current USA Lunar lights for viewing outside of the photoperiod.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

I replaced the Spec V stock lighting. Even without any measurements, it's pretty obvious that it won't cut it for anything other than mosses and the most hardy plants. Even ambient lighting washes the LED lighting out. 

I would recommend upgrading to a Finnex Fugeray or Ray II depending on what your ultimate goal with the tank is. I use a Fugeray 16" with a 7 hour photoperiod.


----------



## Iotari (Feb 10, 2013)

I gave the stock lighting 3 weeks, but I couldnt take it anymore. It is slowly yellowing out all my plants. I'm Upgrading to fugeray 20.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Fugeray 20 is quite an upgrade...it going to take you from extremely low light to potentially high light. Just make sure that you're prepared for that


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

So if the light is so weak shouldn't I be able to just run it longer each day?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

I have the stock light. I run it for ... I dunno, 12 - 15 hours a day, unless I remember to turn it off earlier. I only fertilize with Flourish comp (.4ml) once a week, if I remember.

I'm growing mosses, dwarf sag, some ludwigia, b. australis, hydrocotyle japan, some random dwarf floaters, and a few other things I'd have to go look up the names of. I have zero problems with growth on these low light plants, and just a little bit of algae on the glass that I don't bother with removing since the shrimplets are constantly all over it.

But I'm lazy!


----------

